# Topics > AI in car and transport >  Software for autonomous industrial vehicles, Polymath Robotics Inc.

## Airicist2

Developer - Polymath Robotics Inc.

polymathrobotics.com/product

----------


## Airicist2

Polymath Robotics - General autonomy for industry

Jul 29, 2022




> Polymath makes autonomy software for industrial vehicles.

----------


## Airicist2

Article "Polymath Robotics launches to bring plug-and-play autonomy software to any industrial vehicle"

by Kirsten Korosec
July 29, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

producthunt.com/posts/polymath-robotics

----------

